# Cabintech Reliable for MN3207 +MN3102 in Caesar?



## Champagneperfume (Dec 3, 2021)

Like just about everybody, the search for the BBD chips listed in the parts document for the Caesar Chorus/Vibrato has lead to nothing but dead ends.  I did see the MN3207+MN3102 can work as equivalents, and CabinTech has them in stock.

Is CabinTech reliable and worth purchasing from?  I'm dying to get this pedal working.  Thanks!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 3, 2021)

Yes @Cabintech is legit


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 3, 2021)

Champagneperfume said:


> Like just about everybody, the search for the BBD chips listed in the parts document for the Caesar Chorus/Vibrato has lead to nothing but dead ends.  I did see the MN3207+MN3102 can work as equivalents, and CabinTech has them in stock.
> 
> Is CabinTech reliable and worth purchasing from?  I'm dying to get this pedal working.  Thanks!


That's what I ordered. Was a bit worried about the NOS 10% fail rate they stated, but I went with it for my soon-to-be built Caesar. And as @Harry Klippton stated, they are legit and are fast and efficient.


----------



## fig (Dec 3, 2021)

I still have several if you come up empty.


----------



## Kroars (Dec 5, 2021)

100%


----------



## Cabintech (Dec 16, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> That's what I ordered. Was a bit worried about the NOS 10% fail rate they stated, but I went with it for my soon-to-be built Caesar. And as @Harry Klippton stated, they are legit and are fast and efficient.


In reality, that 10% failure rate is true for most all NOS BBDs, we are just trying to be honest about it. 

That said, the whole "NOS" thing is, IMHO, a bit of nonsense. Here is an un-official take: Panasonic/Matsushita stopped making BBDs like 15+ years ago. It seems improbable that there were such huge stocks in storage that 15 years later they can still be bought by the thousands. It is more likely that somewhere in China is a fab that is cranking out MNxxxx chips from the original masks, stamping them with the old "M" logo, and selling them as "new old stock" - which gives them a pass for poor or inconsistent quality. We list them as "NOS" because that is how they are represented and we have no information otherwise.

Stuff like this is why we built our business on (only) new current production parts purchased direct from the manufacturer. But the chip shortage/pandemic are putting builders out of business, so we do what we can to keep the parts flowing. No matter all the NOS nonsense, by and large they do work and in the end that is all that matters.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 16, 2021)

@Cabintech coming in with that candor. That's that shit I love to see 😍


----------



## Champagneperfume (Dec 16, 2021)

Cabintech said:


> In reality, that 10% failure rate is true for most all NOS BBDs, we are just trying to be honest about it.
> 
> That said, the whole "NOS" thing is, IMHO, a bit of nonsense. Here is an un-official take: Panasonic/Matsushita stopped making BBDs like 15+ years ago. It seems improbable that there were such huge stocks in storage that 15 years later they can still be bought by the thousands. It is more likely that somewhere in China is a fab that is cranking out MNxxxx chips from the original masks, stamping them with the old "M" logo, and selling them as "new old stock" - which gives them a pass for poor or inconsistent quality. We list them as "NOS" because that is how they are represented and we have no information otherwise.
> 
> Stuff like this is why we built our business on (only) new current production parts purchased direct from the manufacturer. But the chip shortage/pandemic are putting builders out of business, so we do what we can to keep the parts flowing. No matter all the NOS nonsense, by and large they do work and in the end that is all that matters.


Wow, fascinating.  Thank you for this, puts a lot into perspective and a good heads up for purchasing considerations.  I just got the chips I ordered from y'all and everything sounds great!


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Dec 16, 2021)

Cabintech said:


> In reality, that 10% failure rate is true for most all NOS BBDs, we are just trying to be honest about it.
> 
> That said, the whole "NOS" thing is, IMHO, a bit of nonsense. Here is an un-official take: Panasonic/Matsushita stopped making BBDs like 15+ years ago. It seems improbable that there were such huge stocks in storage that 15 years later they can still be bought by the thousands. It is more likely that somewhere in China is a fab that is cranking out MNxxxx chips from the original masks, stamping them with the old "M" logo, and selling them as "new old stock" - which gives them a pass for poor or inconsistent quality. We list them as "NOS" because that is how they are represented and we have no information otherwise.
> 
> Stuff like this is why we built our business on (only) new current production parts purchased direct from the manufacturer. But the chip shortage/pandemic are putting builders out of business, so we do what we can to keep the parts flowing. No matter all the NOS nonsense, by and large they do work and in the end that is all that matters.


I'm sold 😁 just grabbed 5 of each.


----------



## fig (Dec 16, 2021)

I've never gotten a bum chip from CT.


----------



## Phil hodson (Jan 12, 2022)

Im also looking for these right now too.
Apart from the manufacturer is there any difference between the MN3207/MN3102 and the V3207D/V3102D
Cheers in advance


----------



## fig (Jan 12, 2022)

They are interchangeable, minus the typo 😁


----------



## Phil hodson (Jan 12, 2022)

DOH! edited to make it correct haha! Thanks @fig for the info.


----------



## peccary (Jan 12, 2022)

They are quick with shipping, too. I bought some FV-1 chips from them a week or so ago and they shipped next day and were here within four days from NC to CA.


----------



## fig (Jan 14, 2022)

Amplified Parts now have 3102s in stock, as well as some 3005s.


----------

